# Salt Fork Pheasants



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello All, I have been making the 30 minute drive over to zeppernick on the days after the pheasant releases to help train my dog and try to get shots at a few birds. ( I hate going on opening day its just to busy) Unfortunatly Zeppernick is just not that big and it seems there isnt much left by the time the dog and I get there. I was wondering about the Salt Fork releases. Are they just as busy? Do there seem to be a good amount of leftover birds to go after or do they also seem to be gone after the first week or so? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

